# IH/Mccormick Tractors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Can you identify these tractors from L to R.
caseman-d

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0048_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

PS, I have the same picture on the Case board so no peeking for answers.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Can you identify these tractors from L to R.
> caseman-d
> 
> ...


Back at you!!
of course not!! can you?  

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/GrandLakeKubota027.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

W4, I6, I6, W9 and 460 (or 560) - Just a stab in the dark!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OK- Caseman! What's the answer??


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: IH/Mccormick Tractors*



> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Back at you!!
> of course not!! can you?
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/GrandLakeKubota027.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> *


Archdean,
I had posted a reply earlier but it seemed to have gotten lost. I'm guessing 2090 and a 1090. Not to familuar with the tractors after 1970. Let me know how close I am. It the Allis a WD prohane?
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Can you identify these tractors from L to R.
> caseman-d
> 
> ...


Ok OK I thought I mosted the answers lol. From L to R:
W-4, W-6, IH W-400 diesel, W-9, and a 1960 IH 660 diesel.
caseman-d


----------

